# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Ανακοίνωση 25/9/2007

## eatdis-admin

Μετά από κάποια επίθεση από χάκερς σε όλο τον σέρβερ μεσα στον οποίο φιλοξενείται και το eatingdisorders, χάθηκαν τα σημερινά μηνύματα. Χρειάστηκε να ενεργοποιηθεί το μπακ-απ της χθεσινής ημέρας.
Έτσι, όποιο μήνυμα εστάλη μετά τις 5 τα ξημερώματα, δεν υπάρχει πια.

Λυπάμαι γι αυτο το πρόβλημα αλλά η κατάσταση ειναι μη αναστρεψιμη.

----------

